# Ferocious Furs



## Moondoggy (Mar 23, 2016)

Your sona is about to head on an adventure and will face dangerous enemies. What will your sona use to defeat their enemies?

Feel free to describe it more!


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 23, 2016)

Halo: Legends Arbiter fight scene video wuz ere

I think that details why I'd bring an energy sword 

Edit: Thanks Microsuck... was only promoting a film you owned!


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 23, 2016)

Lots of firearms, and gorilla warfare training.

www.furaffinity.net: ON THE GROUND, DIRTBAG. NOW! by Victor-933

LandForce don't have time fo yo shit.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 23, 2016)

Ahkrin Descol said:


> I think that details why I'd bring an energy sword


Bad ass!


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 23, 2016)

Victor-933 said:


> Lots of firearms, and gorilla warfare training.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: ON THE GROUND, DIRTBAG. NOW! by Victor-933
> 
> LandForce don't have time fo yo shit.


Aww yeah! Hot lead is my favorite!


----------



## Victor-933 (Mar 23, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Aww yeah! Hot lead is my favorite!



Ideally StarForce would have the problem under control before LandForce gets involved (orbital superiority yo) but just for funsies let's go with infantry.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 23, 2016)

magic, because there are so many fun ways to resolve any disputes. such as using hexes to make the enemy forget why they wanted to harm me at all, OR just simply calling on the trees around me to snatch them up in their branches and rip them to shreds.  ^.=.^


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 23, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> magic, because there are so many fun ways to resolve any disputes. such as using hexes to make the enemy forget why they wanted to harm me at all, OR just simply calling on the trees around me to snatch them up in their branches and rip them to shreds.  ^.=.^


Hmmm.... I'm a gun guy.... But I like the way you think B)


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 23, 2016)

thanks ^.=.^


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 23, 2016)

I chose "Firearms", specifically a Winchester Model 1887 with a larger loop and the stock cut off, but I'd outfit Dack with that, a dagger, or a crossbow.

Likewise, my Colonial Marine Anthros generally pack a good amount of heat;
Crashcourse wields an M41-B (A pulse Rifle with a select-fire mode), a few concussion grenades, and a combat knife on his lower back  for good measure.
Big Al has a beretta holstered and a combat knife attached to his right shoulder in addition to the Franchi SPAS-12 shotgun he has slung over his back (which is normally never visible)
There's also an unnamed crocodilian Marine who wields an M56 smartgun and keeps a Colt Anaconda (a Python with a thicker frame, a laser sight, and chambered for .55 magnum rounds) handy


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 23, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> I chose "Firearms", specifically a Winchester Model 1887, but I'd outfit Dack with that, a dagger, or a crossbow.


Very nice


----------



## Havas (Mar 24, 2016)

Give me anything that shoots thus helps me keep my distance and I'm good.


----------



## TheMintyBun (Mar 24, 2016)

I roll Remi as a monk, flurry of blows is life.


----------



## Raptorre (Mar 24, 2016)

Most of my charas live in a world full of magic so that'd probably be the first choice. Though honestly Rapt would be one to prefer the charismatic way out since he's a bit of a wuss and doesn't want anyone getting hurt.


----------



## Wohali (Mar 24, 2016)

I believe in the direct approach so voted blades for an ax/tomahawk to the face of mine enemy.


----------



## ZacAttackk (Mar 24, 2016)

My sona is a dragon, so he can apply fire to people's butts
as well as be strong and stuff :^)


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 24, 2016)

My Fursona is a Wolf Dragon,so I would use brute strength,teeth/claws or I'd just set them on fire I didn't want to put any real effort into beating the crap outta them or essentially mauling them.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 24, 2016)

Hiya and
I'd would want magical use of Thunder like Sona's Cousin and a spirit channeler to fight along with
so I'd be able to do stuff like this ＾∇＾)






(You can't do that much damage solo as a ghost if your as small as him _へ__(‾◡◝ )>
and if your not her)


Spoiler: "Her"







Seriously
She's like ghost equivalent of a war hero lol  (＾▽＾)



Ether that or see if I could call up my Sona's Cousin


Spoiler: Cousin Raou









He just got promoted to thunder god
and makes my Sona's possession ability look like child's play n_n;






Seriously,
When fighting him guarding is your best bet if you wanna live longer then 8 seconds ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Raptorre said:


> Most of my charas live in a world full of magic so that'd probably be the first choice. Though honestly Rapt would be one to prefer the charismatic way out since he's a bit of a wuss and doesn't want anyone getting hurt.


Awww ^^ well idk anyone that would want to take on a raptor haha


Wohali said:


> I believe in the direct approach so voted blades for an ax/tomahawk to the face of mine enemy.


Got to love tomahawks! I just bought a SOG Fasthawk the other day!


ZacAttackk said:


> My sona is a dragon, so he can apply fire to people's butts
> as well as be strong and stuff :^)


*warm buns


Samandriel Morningstar said:


> My Fursona is a Wolf Dragon,so I would use brute strength,teeth/claws or I'd just set them on fire I didn't want to put any real effort into beating the crap outta them or essentially mauling them.


Or breath fire on your claws, fire claws B)


Notkastar said:


> Hiya and
> I'd would want magical use of Thunder like Sona's Cousin and a spirit channeler to fight along with
> so I'd be able to do stuff like this ＾∇＾)
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Dangerous ghost!


----------



## Forte (Mar 24, 2016)

Hmm... *waves hand dropping a massive piano from the sky* Nope xD 

I like silenced weapons ^-^ if I would have a weapon it would be a Silenced Ruger Mk.1 

Like this ^-^


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Forte said:


> Hmm... *waves hand dropping a massive piano from the sky* Nope xD
> 
> I like silenced weapons ^-^ if I would have a weapon it would be a Silenced Ruger Mk.1
> 
> Like this ^-^


.22, interesting choice! Very good for a suppressed weapon though ^^


----------



## Wohali (Mar 24, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Got to love tomahawks! I just bought a SOG Fasthawk the other day!



Oh man, what do you think of it? I'm still undecided on what I want to take on my hikes this summer.

EDIT: Maybe send me a message...I dont want to derail the thread.


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 24, 2016)

you know, I think it be much easier just to open my mouth and and let the resulting thunder to all the rest of the work for me. ^.=.^


----------



## TheKC (Mar 24, 2016)

I like the blades! 
They are shinny and awesome. 

Next would be magic. 

But if I was in a real fight, I would just hide. o n o;


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

shapeless0ne said:


> you know, I think it be much easier just to open my mouth and and let the resulting thunder to all the rest of the work for me. ^.=.^


Haha remind me never to get in an argument with you! ^^''


TheKC said:


> I like the blades!
> They are shinny and awesome.
> 
> Next would be magic.
> ...


What about enchanted blades? 030 No need to hid, there is an army of furs to help you!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 24, 2016)

Talking my way out of stuff is just a natural thing I do ^^


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Talking my way out of stuff is just a natural thing I do ^^


*Speech check passed


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm a skunk, so I'll spray 'em, of course!

Most animals have enough sense just to avoid tangling with us skunks, but if they wanna see what we have to offer, an actual skunk can spray well over 10 feet with very good accuracy, and adjust the spray from a stream to a mist, sorta like the nozzle on a windex bottle. And a direct hit in the face is gonna temporarily blind you, and send ya off, retching and gagging. And after the initial smell wears off a bit, I'll be able to smell ya a mile away. About the only enemy skunks have in the wild are owls, who have pretty much no sense of smell. Bears? No problem. Lions, easy. Dogs? Well, those are the most fun, 'cause some of them never do seem to learn 

My fursona has never carried any kind of weapon in stories or RP; if the spray runs low, I also have very broad, sharp foreclaws, and sharp teeth.

But mainly Simo is so sweet and charming, he seldom has to resort to spraying.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> I'm a skunk, so I'll spray 'em, of course!
> 
> Most animals have enough sense just to avoid tangling with us skunks, but if they wanna see what we have to offer, an actual skunk can spray well over 10 feet with very good accuracy, and adjust the spray from a stream to a mist, sorta like the nozzle on a windex bottle. And a direct hit in the face is gonna temporarily blind you, and send ya off, retching and gagging. And after the initial smell wears off a bit, I'll be able to smell ya a mile away. About the only enemy skunks have in the wild are owls, who have pretty much no sense of smell. Bears? No problem. Lions, easy. Dogs? Well, those are the most fun, 'cause some of them never do seem to learn
> 
> ...


Nobody would want to fight Simo, too adorable ^^ if they do, they are going to have a nasty surprise! If I ever go adventuring with you I might bring a gas mask. Not that I don't trust your aim, I just don't want any friendly fire! ^^''


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Nobody would want to fight Simo, too adorable ^^ if they do, they are going to have a nasty surprise! If I ever go adventuring with you I might bring a gas mask. Not that I don't trust your aim, I just don't want any friendly fire! ^^''



*laughs*

Might not be a bad idea...especially on a windy day. Though then, I'd use more of a direct stream, as opposed to a msit; on a windy day, if a group of enemies were downwind, a mist would be better. I suppose I could also fill water-balloons with spray, and then use 'em like bombs.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> *laughs*
> 
> Might not be a bad idea...especially on a windy day. Though then, I'd use more of a direct stream, as opposed to a msit; on a windy day, if a group of enemies were downwind, a mist would be better. I suppose I could also fill water-balloons with spray, and then use 'em like bombs.


Haha that would be cool! Make smoke grenades out of it!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I would die if a skunk ever sprayed me again x_x


----------



## TheKC (Mar 24, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> What about enchanted blades? 030 No need to hid, there is an army of furs to help you!



Magic or element blades would be way awesome. I always felt that I would fight with daggers. 





I'll hide in the back of the army. o u o


----------



## Simo (Mar 24, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> I think I would die if a skunk ever sprayed me again x_x



So did this happen, IRL? I'm curious to hear the story! Never got sprayed, myself. Though, oddly, I don't mind the smell, off in the distance, seems kinda woodsy/musky.

Up in Michigan, our neighbor got sprayed. On a cold fall evening, she was calling the cat to come inside for the night; they had a long-haired black and white cat. So she's going, "Here kitty, kitty, kitty", and the cat is just kinda lingering around her feet, so she gave it a slight nudge to coax her in. Only it wasn't the cat, but a skunk, who didn't want a slight nudge.

Took a while for her and the house to smell normal.

Edit: But as for me ever having an extra weapon in a RP. Huh. I think I'd like some good sized rocks, those can really hurt.


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 24, 2016)

TheKC said:


> Magic or element blades would be way awesome. I always felt that I would fight with daggers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is dope! I call front of the army haha best seats for the show!


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 24, 2016)

Simo said:


> So did this happen, IRL? I'm curious to hear the story! Never got sprayed, myself. Though, oddly, I don't mind the smell, off in the distance, seems kinda woodsy/musky.
> 
> Up in Michigan, our neighbor got sprayed. On a cold fall evening, she was calling the cat to come inside for the night; they had a long-haired black and white cat. So she's going, "Here kitty, kitty, kitty", and the cat is just kinda lingering around her feet, so she gave it a slight nudge to coax her in. Only it wasn't the cat, but a skunk, who didn't want a slight nudge.
> 
> ...



Yeah. I was visiting my dad when I was younger probably around the age of 10. He lived in the mountains in a fancy house and I saw this thing outside his door. The doors were made of glass and it was this tiny tiny little black and white thing. I was like "That is the weirdest bird I have ever seen." It looked like a tiny sock puppet. Then I got close I noticed it was a skunk and I wanted to see it closer and then it sprayed at my direction. Even though none of it got on me the smell was so darn strong the house smelled super bad that I got a headache that lasted forever long the smell stayed. If that would have hit me I have no idea what I would have done x_x


----------



## Strangeguy32000 (Mar 24, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> That picture is dope! I call front of the army haha best seats for the show!


That's actually The main character Zidane Tribal from Final Fantasy IX


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 25, 2016)

Strangeguy32000 said:


> That's actually The main character Zidane Tribal from Final Fantasy IX


My bad, never played many of them ^^'


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 25, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Awww ^^ well idk anyone that would want to take on a raptor haha
> 
> Got to love tomahawks! I just bought a SOG Fasthawk the other day!
> 
> ...




Oh Fire Claws,that's some Fallout kinda shit right there.
I like it.


----------



## Aloe-ki (Mar 30, 2016)

Blunt weapons~!  You get to directly physically feel what you're doing while keeping the enemy at a distance and giving yourself a bit more time to decide what you're gonna do by swinging wildly X3


----------



## Jason Forestfox (Mar 30, 2016)

I would use a tank  It's a bit useless, if you have to fight alone, but still.... it's a tank!


----------



## Chris-py (Apr 7, 2016)

Easy. Goose ( my fursona) would always be the one to bring a light saber to a gun fight XD.


----------



## xokux (Apr 7, 2016)

oku fights with a sword :') 

& amazing choices at all of u


----------



## Mitne (Apr 7, 2016)

A army. If it's simple and work, then why bother?


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 7, 2016)

Mitne said:


> A army. If it's simple and work, then why bother?


What about a champion? What if someone calls you to a duel?!


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 7, 2016)

Capoeira kicks all day. It's such an adrenaline rush when you feel you feet make contact with someone's head. I always feel terrible afterwards when I see my opponets face as they stare into the distance before fallling v_v


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 7, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Capoeira kicks all day. It's such an adrenaline rush when you feel you feet make contact with someone's head. I always feel terrible afterwards when I see my opponets face as they stare into the distance before fallling v_v


..... That's deep bro.....


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Stealth and bow.
;D


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know why we need weapons


----------



## xokux (Apr 7, 2016)

In a current group I am in
We RP 
And our ocs are unique and just the RP is kinda anything I guess but there is a war going on ;p
I don't classify my OC as a furry (even tho he basically is I guess if you say) he's got a human face but has feline ears and has fur on his body in specified areas.. He's like crossed between human and a feline furry 

He uses a kind of spear sword to battle


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't know why so many furries must use weapons!!


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't know why so many furries must use weapons!!


Only as needed! ^^'


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Seems like 80% or more of everybody I meet loves weapons or some form of violence-dealing method. Might just be me


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I don't know why we need weapons


Because war... war never changes


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

If war never changes, then give me a Gatling Laser


----------



## Mitne (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Seems like 80% or more of everybody I meet loves weapons or some form of violence-dealing method. Might just be me


Too much Undertale? Just because most of us go into that with weapons doesn't mean, we really would do that - from nature most of us prefers pacifists conclusions, when we can't find consensus then we get to violence. That's how nature works.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

But everybody all ready seems like they know how they'll deal with violence?


----------



## Mitne (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> But everybody all ready seems like they know how they'll deal with violence?


You overdramatize it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Mitne said:


> You overdramatize it.


Maybe it's just a coincidence?


----------



## marisgard (Apr 7, 2016)

I would like to use some sort of magic, specifically the one the Mesmer class from Guild Wars 2 uses, its just so awesome.


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

marisgard said:


> I would like to use some sort of magic, specifically the one the Mesmer class from Guild Wars 2 uses, its just so awesome.


I'd go with illusion from Skyrim.  Send bitches into a bloody frenzy, or get them all horny af and just sit there fapping in the shadows ;D
xD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Best magic is Magic Aether pockets, you can do pretty much anything with those


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Best magic is Magic Aether pockets, you can do pretty much anything with those


So, Magical Aether Pocket Pussy?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> So, Magical Aether Pocket Pussy?


I, umm, it's possible?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I, umm, it's possible?


You said ANYTHING ;D


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I suppose it shouldn't be out of the question. What would you plan on doing with such an item?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I suppose it shouldn't be out of the question. What would you plan on doing with such an item?


Nothing.  I don't like pussy x;


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Not even the adorable fuzzy things that meow?


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Not even the adorable fuzzy things that meow?


Pussy CATS I like.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

They are fuzzy and adorable (sorry for diverting the thread to kitties)


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> They are fuzzy and adorable (sorry for diverting the thread to kitties)


Well, cats are basically living, breathing, schizophrenic weapons, no?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I can see how. Cuteness overloads are deadly


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I can see how. Cuteness overloads are deadly


That and those claws...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

I once had a tiny kitty almost knick my neck artery


----------



## Lasvicus (Apr 7, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I once had a tiny kitty almost knick my neck artery


Carotid artery you mean?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 7, 2016)

Ya that thing


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Apr 14, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Your sona is about to head on an adventure and will face dangerous enemies. What will your sona use to defeat their enemies?
> 
> Feel free to describe it more!



Lacking any sort of magic or special powers, I need to make up for it, so my combat skills are nicely balanced. For up close, I am a good unarmed fighter and can utilize weapons like knives and police batons, I actually carry a baton (ASP) in the left hand to deflect attacks and strike limbs and a knife (Benchmade Osborne) in the right for the more precise and lethal attacks. I am also quite good with ranged weapons like bows and guns, but I am best with guns; I prefer to use short to mid range firearms like handguns, shotguns, sub-machine guns and some rifles (I prefer semi-auto). Here are my guns of choice: S&W 5906, S&W .357 and .44 revolvers, SKS with dragunov stock and short range scope, Saiga 5.45 rifle converted into an AK, Serbu Super Shorty, Sawed of Tommy Gun, Bizon PP19, and other guns. I prefer a stealthy approach, but it can't be that way all the time.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (Apr 23, 2016)

Her claws and teeth.... Or a flamethrower.....


----------



## Dracorean (Apr 23, 2016)

Combat huh? Er, well Its a mess of science fiction stuff like a stun knuckle blaster, machine pistols roughly the size of a handle bar, plasma spitters, shard guns, or blasters of sorts. 

Though I personally use an energy gun blade; in combination with a crystalline (diamond like material) sword. When it comes the the Crystal Blade, many of my kind own one given that its like a diploma to show the completion of basic education. Its something that represents each individual Dracorean, having designs that suite their needs. As such, the very grip is made specifically to match the palm of the owner's dominant hand which would probably make it easier to knock off someone's hand if they tried wielding it against its creator.

There are other things too, such as being able to manipulate elements for combat. There are 6 of said elemental types, excluding the 2 dominant elements. There are also energy shields which is sort of a Dracorean's forte. Though, all this combat thing is pretty recent stuff, its usually best and first attempted to '_talk your way out of things_'. That or intimidation with some harmless power flaunting.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 23, 2016)

Weapons are illegal in my world. So I would say I don't use them.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 23, 2016)

Deckers use mobile computers to hack into security systems where they combat virtual security programs in a VR setting.
Mine also happens to be adept at rigging, or using combat/support drones with their thoughts using a sort of uplink module.
Good riggers can even hack into the entire security system of buildings.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Apr 25, 2016)

I'd use Electromagnetic manipulation since my sona body is made of nanites. This way I would have power over electricity, metal, and computers


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

Augmented Husky said:


> I'd use Electromagnetic manipulation since my sona body is made of nanites. This way I would have power over electricity, metal, and computers


Good luck trying to control my Wood Sword, it's immortal


----------



## Augmented Husky (Apr 25, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Good luck trying to control my Wood Sword, it's immortal


Wood burns when ignited with electricity XD


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (Apr 25, 2016)

My 'sona is just me... I'd probably just stealth around since I have no combat experience.  But I'd probably practice with a sword along the way if things got bad.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 25, 2016)

Augmented Husky said:


> Wood burns when ignited with electricity XD


Aww poo. Let me go get a Stone Sword right quick


----------



## Augmented Husky (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Aww poo. Let me go get a Stone Sword right quick


Take your time


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 27, 2016)

I'm the only person to vote for archery  Archery is so fun, I've done it in real life


----------



## Augmented Husky (Apr 27, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> I'm the only person to vote for archery  Archery is so fun, I've done it in real life


I've done it to  plus I'm seeking archery lessons when things aren't too crazy at school. It was the game Crysis 3 that showed how the seemingly old fashioned weapon to most is still very lethal in its own right. In fact nearly every culture on earth (with the only exception being australia) developed it independent of one another.


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 27, 2016)

Augmented Husky said:


> I've done it to  plus I'm seeking archery lessons when things aren't too crazy at school. It was the game Crysis 3 that showed how the seemingly old fashioned weapon to most is still very lethal in its own right. In fact nearly every culture on earth (with the only exception being australia) developed it independent of one another.


Yeah  I've done axe throwing too.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Flamethrowers are da best.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Flamethrowers are da best.


Mind-controlled robots with flamethrowers are better


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Explosive Flamethrowers are better


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 27, 2016)

Flamethrowers that also fire burning arrows are better.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Apr 27, 2016)

Kioskask said:


> Flamethrowers that also fire burning arrows are better.


No, not at all. Explosive Flamethrowers are the best version.


----------



## Kioskask (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> No, not at all. Explosive Flamethrowers are the best version.


Explosive flamethrowers that fire burning arrows.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Explosive Flamethrowers are better


Mind-controlled robots with explosive flamethrowers...
I could go on indefinitely. lol


----------



## modfox (Apr 27, 2016)

FREAKING AK-47 BIACH!


----------



## BRN (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## that_redneck_guy (Apr 28, 2016)

Why bother with letting them get close when you can pick them off at range and finish whoever gets too close with a quick, freezing breath attack or a swipe of your claws? Saves energy, effort, and makes sure they can't get lucky! 
Firearms or bow, doesn't really matter since they accomplish the same goal.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Apr 28, 2016)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/15748184/

Ichi-gou uses a bit of everything.  Unless the RP setting requires specifics, in which case I adjust him accordingly.

PS:  Might want to include 'Technology' in the options for the poll.


----------



## Storok (Apr 29, 2016)

....*(s) (ex*. Swords, ... you know why not if it works tho


----------



## some_random_wusky (May 1, 2016)

my first fursona would simply just avoid any conflict whenever possible, and would try to talk her way out of it if necessary. my other sona uses semi-magical powers and any other necessary weapon.


----------

